# Alien Caller Published



## psychotick (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Really happy at the moment because I finally finished off Alien Caller and got it out on the kindle and Smashwords, after a few short nightmares.

(It was originally called Alien, but then just after I pubed it I realised that even though you can't copyright titles there might be a trademark on it. And sure enough I found that there was one on books using the title held by a certain studio. So I spent a frantic few hours redoing covers, texts and titles and republishing. All for a single word!)

Anyway here's the link to the kindle book.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BRKR5H8/?tag=brite-21

Let me know what you think, especially the cover as while I think it looks good, I've already had feedback that it needs to be changed! This is a bummer since it's already going through the CreateSpace process and so changing it'll be alot of work.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 11, 2013)

Well done, sir. Sounds very ... Koontz-y.

The cover looks good, except I don't know what the orange streak is, and your name and the title are the same font and size.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'd increase the size of "Alien Caller". 

Congratulations on getting it published


----------

